# War of the Worlds Tripod with complete illumination



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I just finished this one last weekend. Enhanced lighting kit from VoodooFx plus some fiber optics details. The base features "burning" car, building ruins and debris fields....flickering LED's worked out great. (snatched them from some 6 buck "votive candles I got at Michaels!) Nice kit. It's for sale on ebay right now.


























I replaced the kit tentacles with ones made from .50mm fiber optic strand which was heated and shaped, then painted, worked out well....Thanks to Randy for that one!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That came out really well. The detailled lighting on the base helps a great deal to establish the mood.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

What a great build! :thumbsup: It turned out a lot better than the movie did.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

That does look great!:thumbsup:
Just how hard was it to do with the lights?
-Jim


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, great job. The tentacles are cool. I didn't know fiber optic was "formable" like that.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The lighting really makes her look just as ominious as she was in the film. Magnificent job! 

Sean


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Tim.

Fantastic Job. :thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Very impressive. Haven't looked at mine yet but got to say the Voodo Fx kit looks fantastic. Since I am an electronics novice I ended up getting the Evans Lighting kit for this, so we will see how that turns out.

Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Wow! that is impressive! Nicely done!!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> That does look great!:thumbsup:
> Just how hard was it to do with the lights?
> -Jim


It really wasn't hard at all, just took a little time and planning, and I still ended up hacking away more plastic in there than I planned! Most of it was straight forward, but the purple lighting was wherre my own plans backfired, and I should have listened to Randy in the first place. (OK, I'm eating crow from my mentor! LOL!) 

My first idea was to put some red transparent mylar behind the transparent upper hull areas, then put blue LED's behind it. Red and blue make purple right? Wrong! The red mylar completely neutralized the blue light. Nothing showing thru!! I was appalled. Second idea. Mix some transparent purple by mixing red and blue and airbrushing it on the inside, then either blue or clear LED behind it. Nope. Not enough color, totally washed out again!!! Crap! Soooooo....I call Randy. After rubbing my nose in it for a bit, he tells me he had tracked down some purple LED's for his build and his light kit!!! LOL!! OK, he had me. It's my own dumbass fault, as he told me, I should have just asked!!!! So, with that out of the way, I got the VoodooFx kit, embelished it with my own stuff as well, and this is the result. It was all too easy, and the kit has a lot of room for wires to go thru. (except the lower legs!) Wasn't too bad at all, but I don't think I'd make it my first attempt to light a kit! Of course, I did the fiber optics in the tailpiece too, adding to the confusion!!! Try it! It's a fun build!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Tim Nolan said:


> Try it! It's a fun build!!


It does look to be a fun build!
Just waiting for the right time to obtain one.
Great job once again.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice build! :thumbsup:

I must be one of the few people who actually rather liked the film. It wasn't awesome to be sure, but I quite liked it. I simply consider it a different take from the first film and the novel (which I really should read one day) rather than a straight up remake.

It's a matter of perspective. In the '55 version we got the scientists' perspective while in the new film we got the average guy's perspective.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I liked the film too if it makes you feel any better! LOL! :freak:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have seen a catalog that has the war war craft from the better 1953 movie and I hope that sometime by fall I'll get at lest one of them.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Wow!!! I love how the base came out. But the tripod looks sweet... the mix of lights really do make it alive. I'll be working out my own lights though you have helped me disrgard two idews 

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, that's really impressive! I love the way it turned out! Very nice!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GASP!!!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

This looks great! Can you post a pic of the entire kit from a few feet away?


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

nice build.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Beautiful!

I too really enjoyed this film. It wasn't the 50's film, but it was much closer to the novel which depicted an individual on the run witnessing the destruction of his world and humanity turning more savage in survival mode.


----------

